# MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC & HOP 2012 PHOTOS



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

nice pics Rooster. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

BAD ASS PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice pics !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tight


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Job!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AWESOME PICS ROOST


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

R00STER said:


>


Good looking out on the pictures! We love strolling our kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Pics, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Good pics Rooster, Delinquentz CC wanna thank you for the pictures and we had a good time at the Picnic.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

it was good to finally meet you.. thanx for the bad ass pixs once again


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

i seen this foo befor somwhere:roflmao:


R00STER said:


>


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

R00STER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

NICE PICS ROOSTER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

_GOOD PIC'S ROOSTER !! GOOD TO MEET YOU HOMIE !!!_:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

I loved the way how Simple Green took two parking spots,,, it's a nice detailed truck but damn. Shareing is caring.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Pics!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I loved the way how Simple Green took two parking spots,,, it's a nice detailed truck but damn. Shareing is caring.


:twak: shoulda parked the pinto u bought from smokey sidewayz tambien !!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I loved the way how Simple Green took two parking spots,,, it's a nice detailed truck but damn. Shareing is caring.




Next time he does that,"sweep the leg"


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

NICE PICS HOMIE :worship:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> nice pics Rooster. :thumbsup:


THANK YOU AND THANK YOU FOR THE FOOD!!!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

64 Manny said:


> BAD ASS PICS :thumbsup:


THANK YOU!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

six 2 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:THANK YOU!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Yogi said:


> Nice pics !


THANK YOU!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

sic713 said:


> tight


THANK YOU!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

supercoolguy said:


> :thumbsup:nice


THANK YOU!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> Good Job!


THANK YOU L.A. SUPERIORS


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I enjoyed viewing the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> I enjoyed viewing the pics :thumbsup:


Thank you homie!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

rolldawg213 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

milian70 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

flaked85 said:


> AWESOME PICS ROOST


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Hernan said:


> Good looking out on the pictures! We love strolling our kids.:thumbsup:


your welcome


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice Pics, thanks for sharing..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We got special pic's of the "Majestics New Year's Picnic" on our "Event" page!_ :thumbsup:

Here's your Link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

_Here are just a few..... 





































Great job!!!!:thumbsup:_
_
_


----------

